# Sinus,Cosinus,Tangens



## Janares (8. April 2003)

Hallo ich hab mal wieder ne Frage und zwar wie ist der Befehl um von einer Zahl Sinus,Cos oder Tan zu bekommen hab das So gemacht aber da bekomm ich falsche zahlen raus

Display=Sin(Zahl)

danke im vorraus


----------



## Rosikopter (8. April 2003)

Deine Variablen "Zahl" und "Display" müssen vom Typ double sein, weil der Befehl nur mit Double Zahlen arbeiten kann.

Wenns daran nicht liegt schau mal ins MSDN Library, dort ist es ganz gut erklärt.
Hier das Beispiel:

Dim Winkel1, Kosekans1
Winkel1 = 1.3   ' Winkel im Bogenmaß definieren.
Kosekans1 = 1 / Sin(Winkel1)   ' Kosekans berechnen.

Umrechnung von Bogenmaß in Grad findest du auch dort.


----------

